# What do you want in a subwoofer module?



## thadman (Mar 1, 2006)

I'm interested in what users of this forum would considerable desirable for a subwoofer module (ie custom subwoofer, amplifier, enclosure, etc) around the $1000 price point.

Things to reflect upon:

Would you be interested in a completed subwoofer module around the $1000 price point?

How large would you (or your significant other) tolerate?

What enclosure shape would you desire, ie cube, cylinder, etc?

How much power would you want and in turn power handling of the subwoofer?

How large of a subwoofer driver?

How large of Voice Coil?

What do you think needs to be improved in current subwoofer offerings?

Transfer function?

Ported, Sealed?

Continuous output capability, transient output capability?

What signal processing features?

etc.

Thanks, Thadman


----------



## br85 (May 2, 2008)

For $1000 I'd just be after the woofer and box (12,15, or 18") with no amp attached, so long as it was a low distortion, relatively low sens woofer. Nothing over 95db sensitivity, probably want at least 500w of fairly continuous power handling. Transmission line, sealed, big horn enclosure or hybrid, no ports please. 

No signal processing features, just a VERY solid box and high grade woofer which coincide with the money I'd pay. If the finishing accounts for more than $150 of the total cost, I'd rather a raw finish and I'd do it myself later on. When mated with the right amp I'd want 4 hours continous 100db possible from 20-200hz (linear, below 8% THD), and 130db transient peaks (below 12% THD, 1:20 transient:continous level ratio capability).

About all, really. Also the ability for it to last at least 15 years is a must. I.e. something that won't easily get destroyed by a bit of dust or temperture variance.

Shape would depend on the room and decor, but of course form would have to be well behind function. I'd probably cover it with those "anechoic" tiles like the rest of the room if I could.


----------



## Pseudonym (Apr 17, 2006)

youre asking this at a diy forum?


----------

